
Ask HN: Can My Landlord Give Everyone the Same Key? - rayvy
In California, are there any rules that say a property owner&#x2F;manager must give all tenants a unique key? I ask because lately there’s been an old lady at my complex that keeps mistakenly trying to come into my room. How is my property owner&#x2F;manager not liable for any damages (if they occur) when they give everyone the same key?
======
Gibbon1
> How is my property owner/manager not liable for any damages (if they occur)
> when they give everyone the same key?

Landlord is responsible for providing and maintaining a safe an secure place.
The law just about anywhere specifies working locks on doors and windows. And
they are liable for damages if something happens. For instance rape victims
have successfully sued landlords for failing to maintain locks on doors and
windows.

------
thallavajhula
I'm not sure if this questions qualifies to be posted here on HN.

